# La Marvel fa morire l'uomo ragno, ma risorgerà a Gennaio con The Superior Spiderman



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*La Marvel fa morire l'uomo ragno, ma risorgerà a Gennaio con The Superior Spiderman*

Questa volta non si tratta di uno scherzo nè di una canzone. *La Marvel, per il numero 700 di Spiderman "The Amazing Spiderman" ha deciso che l'uomo ragno, l'eroe più amato, morirà*. E a decretarne la fine sarà il *Dr. Octopus*. Ma la Marvel non vuole rinunciare definitivamente alle avventure dell'uomo ragno. Non ci sarà nessun numero 701. Si ripartità daccapo, con un numero 1 e con un nuovo super eroe: *The Superior Spiderman*. Un'evoluzione per cercare di rilanciare un eroe forse un pò crepuscolare.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Il mio personaggio preferito dei fumetti, mitico.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Si ma che cavolo scusami [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], io seguo la serie e mi ha spoilerato alla grande....


----------



## Brain84 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Spero solo che Max Pezzali non faccia un'altra canzone


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma che cavolo scusami @Admin, io seguo la serie e mi ha spoilerato alla grande....



azzzzzz pardon!


----------

